# Short Saw Horses



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

I don't know exactly what to call these. Are they saw horses, or work benches or what?

Regardless, I have a need for a pair of them. My current project is 25 x 90 x 12 inches. Sooo...I need to lay it on one side while I spray the finish, then lay it on its back to do the same.

I have some left over plywood from previous cabinet builds so I plan to cut it up and use what I can. Note the final version my vary slightly depending on what wood I have available.

They should be easy to build. Glue and drywall screws should make them sturdy enough for this job.

While I was at it, I decided to make slots so a 2x4 can sit on edge and support something that needs to be cut like plywood panels.

Note that I don't plan to ever stand on them but I might add more support later if I don't throw them away.

For storage, I made one bench narrower than the other and shorter so it will nest under to other one. Rack 'em and stack'em.

What do you think? Will they work as temporary short saw horses?
Mike


----------



## RJT501Win (Apr 21, 2012)

Hi Mike
Here is another idea for a work stool that is put together with glue and chipboard screws.

I have made my daughters one each a work stool and matching saw horse.

They both have purchased houses and are fixing/renovating as they live in them.

As I have been a carpenter years ago, in 1964 I made myself a work stool. The work stool proved to be so handy that other trades copied mine.
You can carry tools in it from room to room, stand on it to reach work and use it as a saw horse or work bench.
After using mine (which I still have) all these years I wouldn't be without it so I decided to make my daughters one each.

Of course the new ones needed to be a newer design and girl friendly.

My daughters being shorter than me, one very short as you can see by the photo's of the finished stools.
For the height of the stool I got them to measure from the floor to under their bent knee, to this measurement I added 25 mm.
They both say the height is great as it is easy to kneel on to hold there work and they can step up and down easy and safely.

The corners are rounded and all edges have a routed radius. 
The openings in the ends cut down on weight as well as making it easy to carry long tools like levels. 
Then I made a matching height saw horse.

They are so pleased with them some of there friends want some also. 
Don't know about that!!. Had a business once, want to keep it as a hobby.
Cheers
John T


----------



## chessnut2 (Sep 15, 2011)

Great idea, Mike. I especially like having the slot for a 2 x 4 to sit in on edge. That will make cutting sheet goods a whole lot easier. When I adjust my circular saw high enough to avoid cutting into my sawhorses, my accuracy and stability go out the window. This gives you enough blade depth to stay on the cut line better. 

And the size is nice. If built out of 1/2" plywood, they would be light enough to move easily. As I get older, I find myself sometimes not doing things exactly the right way because I don't feel like lifting something heavy to set up an operation.

And I can see making 3 of them, one to catch the cutoff and reduce splintering at the end of the cut. Maybe even put 2 slots for 2 x 4's in the one that would sit in the center so the cutoff wouldn't fall at all. Nice job, and you continue to inspire me to improve my sketchup skills. Jim


----------



## Yeoman (May 20, 2013)

A great idea, as said previously the 4 x 2 slot is a particularly good idea. A while ago I needed a couple of saw horses and made them with 3 legs, as you will realize they don't wobble, it's just a bit tricky attaching the odd leg. But they served me well for years. Alex


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Thanks for the replies. Nice stool. I will report back when I get home and get them built.


----------



## GregLittleWoodworks (Dec 9, 2014)

Adjustable leg height sawhorses is another option Mike. I have some metal adjustable sawhorses and they quite often are extremely useful... but they could easily be made of wood and made to accommodate an even wider range of height adjustments


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

splayed legs/feet would be another option for increased stability......


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

What Stick said! I looked into my crystal ball and saw _someone_ standing on it... (good intentions and all that)
Unpleasantness follows.


----------



## old coasty (Aug 15, 2014)

Mike,

Made similar ones back in a previous lifetime that worked great. The 2 x 4 slot sounds great. I put a tray in the bottom of the smaller one for odds and ends or whatever. They still stacked.
Bob


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Stick486 said:


> splayed legs/feet would be another option for increased stability......


I agree with Stick. If you are going to stand on them make the bottom as wide as the top or a tad wider for stability.

Herb


----------



## PhilBa (Sep 25, 2014)

I have some wood boxes that are about 16 inches high that I use for assembly/finishing but they're kind of a pain to use so I've been thinking about a couple of low horses. And, if you get the legs angled out correctly, the same sized saw horses will stack. Here's my take on it.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

With them as drawn, the top is actually wider than the bottom. If you rotate your weight onto the horizontal top edge while mounting or dismounting the bench has an excellent chance of flipping over.
They still should stack the same way if you make the top a bit narrower(angled side cuts). 
If the 2x4 is only to rest something on for painting. a 1x4 with A bevel on the top would do the same thing and allow you to turn the object over without messing up the wet side. OK; _less _of a mess...


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Sorry Phil; I meant Mike's. Yours is what it should look like.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

if they are splayed both width and length wise they will still stack...

links for plans w/ plenty of sublinks...
the better ones all show being splayed...

39 Free Sawhorse Plans in the Hunt for the Ultimate Sawhorse |
Sawhorse Plans | How to Make a Sawhorse
Free Sawhorse Plans


----------



## PhilBa (Sep 25, 2014)

DaninVan said:


> Sorry Phil; I meant Mike's. Yours is what it should look like.


No prob. I think my variant isn't quite right, though. Needs more support on the side and I need to make all the angles the same so it's easier to cut.

Here's the update.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Good ideas. If Mine make it through next week, it will be a success.


----------



## richjh (Jan 14, 2013)

I purchased the Trojan TS-27 27" Tall Sawhorse from Amazon since I needed something I can fold up to store in the garage shop when not in use. They were pricey at $60 US each but they are extremely stable and versatile. They also come in a 35" height but I purchased the shorter version and just use different 2X wood widths to get the height I need, I currently use 2X4 and 2X6 most often.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Would be interesting to work out a way for the legs to fold in and lay on the inside of the top in some way. One would have to be larger than the other to make it work. I'm thinking of some sort of scissors or X construction on the legs that detach, but when folded out, the top would fit into a slot or pocket for stability. Look at scissors for the idea. The bolt in the scissors are nearer one end, so the long parts spread wide, but the shorter parts are not nearly as wide. Sorry I can't make a drawing of this. When the legs fold, the two sides would be able to fit inside the top, but still be wide when the bench was set up. A bolt or large screw could be used to hold the top scissor parts apart. I'm just thinking about storage is the smallest possible space, but really easy setup.

if you had the two nested, it would be nice to have an overhang so you could attach or cut out a handle. I like the slot for a 2x4 for cutting down sheet goods, but it could also be very handy for doing doors. I want to start making some set pieces for theater, and you do have to lay out the flats on tables at least 5 ft wide so you can wrap them with muslin. Nice ideas.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Fold-away benches...
Drywall Benches - Walk-Up Benches - Drywall Saw Horses

Hope the prices didn't give anyone a cardiac.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

A story of when I was an apprentice I walked onto a job first day and the foreman pointed to a pile of lumber and said "Make a set of sawhorses". When I got through He pointed to a journeyman and told me to go work with him. That was his test to see what you knew and also you were going to need them on the site. When I started to run work years later , I did the same thing, it was amazing the different styles and shapes of saw horses that were made.

Herb


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Thanks for all the help and suggestions. Y'all are making this little project way too hard. All it has to do is support about 30 pounds for a few hours. Then I can either dismantle it or throw it away! 

...or keep it around to sit on. :grin:


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Two 5 gal pails upside down with a plank between. ...X2 
That's my normal solution; served me well for decades. 
If you need more stability, flip 'em over and fill them 1/2 full of sand.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

DaninVan said:


> Two 5 gal pails upside down with a plank between. ...X2
> That's my normal solution; served me well for decades.
> If you need more stability, flip 'em over and fill them 1/2 full of sand.


Thanks Dan.
As the weekend progressed, I got to thinking the same thing. Make one small sawhorse/bench and use two buckets for the other end. It just so happens I have a pair of orange buckets so I just need to make the saw horse about the same height with 3/4" top on both. :smile:

I think tomorrow is the day. The weather should be nice, and Wednesday should be even better. I have some spraying to do.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

DaninVan said:


> Two 5 gal pails upside down with a plank between. ...X2
> That's my normal solution; served me well for decades.
> If you need more stability, flip 'em over and fill them 1/2 full of sand.


and screw the buckets to the planks...


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

"and screw the buckets to the planks..."

It's a 30 minute paint job, Stick! Mike said so... 
At $5 a pop from HD, I'm guessing there will be no screwing.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

DaninVan said:


> "and screw the buckets to the planks..."
> 
> It's a 30 minute paint job, Stick! Mike said so...
> At $5 a pop from HD, I'm guessing there will be no screwing.


large milk crates then....
they are square and and more stable than round...stronger too...


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Yes, but somebody _else_ owns them...


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

DaninVan said:


> "and screw the buckets to the planks..."
> 
> It's a 30 minute paint job, Stick! Mike said so...
> At $5 a pop from HD, I'm guessing there will be no screwing.


No holes in my bucket! :laugh2:


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

I got the short sawhorse built today. It turned out looking more like a stool! :surprise:

I made one minor change. In the interest of saving time, I decided not to notch the end pieces. After making the dry fit, I realized the 2x4 will nest nicely between the two top pieces. So, no need to cut a notch.

I swear, I am glad I don't have to make a living using a jig saw. No way I can cut a straight line! :frown: My two "v's" aren't perfect, but who cares!

A plus is the two top pieces. I cut them from some 3/4 inch pre-finished birch ply so glue, paint or finish drips won't stick!

Hope to put it to good use tomorrow. Note the bench is the same exact height as the bucket with a piece of plywood on top. :grin:

For those who have been following this thread, let me assure you I won't be standing on the bench. Mainly because I have bad knees and the 15 inch height is too high for me to comfortably step on. I have a two step stool w/hand rail that I use.

Here are some pictures including a dry fit, then the assembled bench. I used glue and screws to assemble the bench.


----------



## mrbrat (Nov 11, 2008)

Looks very handy! My first thought when I saw your post was "drywaller's stool", just like my dad used to use on every job. His were a basic 5-board bench, nailed together, with an oval slot in the center of the top for a hand grip. They were short, just tall enough to let him hold sheetrock up (or reach with a finishing knife) on eight-foot ceilings. 14-15 inches tall, 24-30 inches long, and as wide as a pine 1x12 was the formula, and the side supports were 1x4, and set flush via crude jigsaw-cut notches in the end pieces. They are surprisingly sturdy and stable. Like everyone else, I REALLY like the 2x4 slot idea! Good work; I like things that simply work.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum Sawdawg.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

MT Stringer said:


> I got the short sawhorse built today. It turned out looking more like a stool! :surprise:
> 
> I made one minor change. In the interest of saving time, I decided not to notch the end pieces. After making the dry fit, I realized the 2x4 will nest nicely between the two top pieces. So, no need to cut a notch.
> 
> ...


Looks just like the benches we used to build for the lunch shack.
I like the idea of the 2X4 slot. You will probably have that for longer than planned ,it is so handy.

Herb


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Herb Stoops said:


> Looks just like the benches we used to build for the lunch shack.
> I like the idea of the 2X4 slot. You will probably have that for longer than planned ,it is so handy.
> 
> Herb


Thanks Herb.
Well, my wife took one look at it and said "I like that bench!" :surprise:


----------

